# What do you think of the Landfill Harmonic?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I saw a story about it on 60 minutes. It's an orchestra that plays instruments created out of trash.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...ndfill-harmonic-an-orchestra-built-from-trash

Would you go to a Landfill Harmonic concert?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Radames said:


> I saw a story about it on 60 minutes. It's an orchestra that plays instruments created out of trash.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivec...ndfill-harmonic-an-orchestra-built-from-trash
> 
> Would you go to a Landfill Harmonic concert?


No. I am not sentimental enough to sit through a concert of standard repertoire played on less than great instruments by a young student orchestra, while I am all for the organization and what it does with and for people.

If I could afford it, I would purchase a block of tickets and give them back to the box office to re-sell. (i.e. a standard way -- in the U.S. -- of contributing your purchased tickets as a charitable donation.)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've seen this too. And yes, I would go to such a concert - for the wonderful atmosphere and joy of it all. I would sit and revel in the human spirit & enjoy whatever music came my way, appreciating without criticising. I don't regard this at all as being sentimental.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

It's music created by people who truly love music, which for me, is more important than anything else. It may not be the most technically achieved performance, but it is truly from the heart.

I loved that story on 60 minutes. There was another one about an orchestra in Africa somewhere too. They used "real" instruments, but it was no less powerful than the aforementioned story.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I listen to loads of historical recordings, many of which have pretty awful sound quality, but the quality of the interpretation more than makes up for it. I also listen to music when driving and on a crappy CD player in the office at work. I can still get pleasure from listening in such circumstances, although I much prefer to use my thousands of pounds of equipment in the living room.

I was really moved by the Bach cello suite - I thought this was truly inspiring (and I do not mean 'given the circumstances' when I say so)


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I forgot about that part! I was actually tearing up listening to the cello suite! It was, as you said, truly inspiring!


----------

